# mkv gti trans on a 2.5 rabbit



## K-DUBIN (Jan 31, 2011)

ok so ive heard of some people doing this. using a gti trans and varrious other parts from the gti, like axles and some lines for the clutch, flywheel clutch pressure plate, and a starter. has anyone else done this or know what needs to be done to mate the trans's? 

also would it be better ratios for gearing both performance and economical to do a 6 speed swap? im really interested in doing this and i hope my research has proven me right. 

any imput would be apreciated


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dude, i know you are new... So i'll give you a hint for when you search: 

I did the swap to abgti tranny.. search around and you'll find all the info.

Another hint?? There are links on my build thread...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Dude, i know you are new... So i'll give you a hint for when you search:
> 
> I did the swap to abgti tranny.. search around and you'll find all the info.
> 
> ...


 Snooty!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I vote 'no', but not because it's an ill-advised modification, but because you could spend your money on other more performance worthy upgrades.
I have just about every engine bolt-on available for my 2.5l - intake/SRI/C2 tune/testpipe/2.5" exhaust - and the performance of the 5-speed has been satisfactory.
For the cost of a 6-speed transmission, plus all the 'extras' required for the swap, you could improve several areas of performance.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Besides the gearing is essentially the same... You will only change gears more often... Shorter gears are too fast for the 2.5 IMO
But if you track the car it could be useful keeping in the power band. The 6th gear ratio is nearly identical to our 5th


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

itskohler said:


> Snooty!


he has been lately hasn't he?? 




DriveVW4Life said:


> I vote 'no', but not because it's an ill-advised modification, but because you could spend your money on other more performance worthy upgrades.
> I have just about every engine bolt-on available for my 2.5l - intake/SRI/C2 tune/testpipe/2.5" exhaust - and the performance of the 5-speed has been satisfactory.
> For the cost of a 6-speed transmission, plus all the 'extras' required for the swap, you could improve several areas of performance.


correct. way better things to spend money on then an extra gear


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

pretty simple. Shorter gear = better acceleration 

No wonder that people used to swap shorter gear in MK2 (Remember the trannycode 4K???)


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're looking for economy you could look into doing a 5th gear swap. I know that was moderately popular a year or two ago and could be done quite reasonably. That way you get the longer gears to have some fun from the 5 speed and more highway fuel economy in 5th gear.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im swapping mine, but not for the extra gear. Need to hold moar power


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

anyone know how much power the 5 speed can handle? I like the extended 5 speed with the turbo. I raced a GTI and all he did was shift a lot more than me but never helped him because i still pulled a little on him


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> anyone know how much power the 5 speed can handle? I like the extended 5 speed with the turbo. I raced a GTI and all he did was shift a lot more than me but never helped him because i still pulled a little on him


Upgraded clutch and differential should hold up well enough for any "low boost" 2.5l.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah I think throwing in a tdi 5th gear and getting an LSD and raxles with gti inner CV cups, we'd have quite the bullet proof transmission! I'll say my lightened flywheel, stage 4 clutch alone woke the car up from a wintery slumber!


----------

